# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  الفن السريالي

## saladino

*الفن السريالي*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سلفادور دالي 
النوم.

----------


## saladino

*تسلم  الآيادى جيهان*
*على المرور والتعليق والأضافة الرائعه
أتمنى لكم قضاء أسعد الأوقـات*

----------


## سوما

الصورة دى رائعة فعلا ,, :2: 
تسلم ايديك وذوقك .. :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*الموضوع بالكامل روعة
كان لازم تستمر فيه أكتر صلادينو
بس بجد يسلم ذوقك ...*

----------


## ابن البلد

فعلا الموضوع جميل أوي
تسلم أيدك صلادينو
وتسلم أديكي جيهان

وشكرا لولي على الرفع
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جميل جدا
شكرا صلادينو
وشكرا لجيهان على الإضافة
 :f:   :f:

----------

